# Alpine 3DE-7887, changer CD in dash



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

1 x 2 RCA...






Alpine 3DE-7886 = 1998 (4x35w)
Alpine 3DE-7887 = 1999 (4x40w)





Video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S47BK78laxs&feature=youtu.be


----------

